# Un buen amplificador para PC



## mariana_88 (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola, soy nueva en el foro y voy a armarme un amplificador para conectar a mi pc, ya me bajé varios circuitos pero todavía no me decido cual usar,.. en algunas paginas de electrónica que entré también hay varios pero algunos dice abajo que no han sido probados.
Quería saber si han probado armar alguno que sea especialemente bueno, de entre 50 a 200 watt masomenos. Y como hacer para hacerlo estéreo, 

Gracias 

Marian


----------



## Luis rojas (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola bienvenida al foro.
En el tema diagramas amplificador iniciado por luciperro encontraras lo que estas buscando, son diagramas que fueron probados.
Para armar un amplificador estereo necesitas armar dos etapas de potencia, por ejemplo el amplificador de 100watts que posteo luciperro esta listo para armar en estereo y los componentes son faciles de conseguir


----------



## mariana_88 (Abr 19, 2007)

muchas gracias voy a fijarme!


----------

